# What the hell is happening to rupert Bear?



## Drachir (Dec 24, 2006)

I really don't know where else to post this.  The Lounge seemed as good a place as any.  It appears that for some reason known only to the new owners of the Rupert Bear character that the image of the bear is to be changed.  I am not sure if anyone shares my outrage over this desecration of a cultural icon, but I thought I would express my extreme displeasure.  Those interested can view the propsed new Rupert at.   <b>New Merchandise</b>

I have already sent an email to the site presenting my opposition to the change.  In my opinion changing the Rupert we all know and love to the Disneyesque parody that is proposed is the equivalent of repainting a classic work of art.


----------



## nixie (Dec 24, 2006)

Having seen the new Rupert TV series,have to say they have ruined him.Yes the scarf and that are still there but its not the real Rupert


----------



## mosaix (Dec 24, 2006)

Changing him is ridiculous. They can't possibly call him Rupert if they did.

They should do us all a favour and sack every member of every marketting department of every company worldwide.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2006)

That is certainly not Rupert Bear as I knew him and I certainly don't like the new image.  Leave our Rupert Bear alone!

Perhaps they feel that this will appeal more to the younger generations of today.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 24, 2006)

The new Rupert is scary! Yuck. He's bearly recognizable.


----------



## Scriven (Dec 24, 2006)

I enjoyed watching Rupert Bear when I was younger, but I don't like the look of the new series. The changes are way too much. Too cute and Disney for my tastes. =(


----------



## Pyan (Dec 24, 2006)

BookStop said:


> The new Rupert is scary! Yuck. He's bearly recognizable.


Groan......Bookstop, that's _awful!_ 
But put me down for the Committee to Retain the Real Rupert.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 24, 2006)

Why has he changed color???? thats not Rupert


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 25, 2006)

I have to say that Rupert the Bear was absolute crap. 

I do not understand why they would buy up iconic cartoons and then change them and ake them less iconic.


----------



## K. Riehl (Dec 25, 2006)

The reason they change the characters is that with a change they can copyrite the new image.
In america Curious George was purchased by a corporation. The first thing they did was change how George was drawn then they issued a court order to the 5 or 6 artists/illustrators who had been drawing George for the last 50 years to "cease and desist" drawing any "competing version" of George. They now have exclusive rights to the character. This happened immediately after the death of the Mr. and Mrs. Rey who created Curious George and had employed the artists for the last five decades.
It's just greed.


----------

